# Protektorenweste Übersicht



## baconcookie (12. Mai 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich würde mir nun doch gerne eine Protektorweste zulegen, für Tage wo es mal in den Park/ die Alpen geht, oder auf manchen Trails der Boden recht unfreundlich aussieht und im Falle eines Abflugs zu Problemen führen könnte.

ich Trage sonst die Knie und Ellbogen Protektoren von Race Face (Ambush D30) mit denen ich sehr zufrieden bin. Ich möchte kein Komplettes jacket mit langen ärmeln und auch keinen Hartschalenpanzer der über dem Trikot getragen wird.
Schulterprotektoren hätte ich auch gern, klar schützen die nicht vor Gelenkverletzungen, aber Aufprall dämpfen die ja schon ein wenig und schützen dann auch vor Schürfwunden.

ich habe mir mal ein paar angeschaut:

Leatt Body Tee 3df Airfit





						Leatt
					

Protective Neck Braces, Body Armour & Sports Gear




					www.leatt.com
				




Bluegrass B&F D30








						Armour B&S D3O | MET Helmets
					

Wann immer besonderer Schutz des Rückens und der Seiten gefordert ist, bietet die Bluegrass Armour B&S D3O®-Panzerung vollumfänglichen Schutz. Aus leichtem und dehnbarem Mesh-Gewebe gefertigt…




					www.met-helmets.com
				




Poc vdp Air+ Tee








						VPD Air+ Tee
					

The VPD Air + Tee is the optimal protection for those riders who require maximum back protection and minimal padding and highest flexibility across the chest and elbows. Product Highlights Light, three quarter, 3ply chest protector with superb shock absorption Light shock absorbing shoulder...




					www.pocsports.com
				




IXS Carve








						Carve Oberkörperprotektor grau
					

Das Carve upper protective Jersey wurde speziell für den härteren Einsatz, resp. den Renneinsatz entwickelt. Es verfügt über zertifizierte Xmatter TM  Polsterung im Rücken und Schulterbereich sowie NockOut TM  Polsterung im Brust- &...




					ixs.com
				




Race Face Flank core








						Flank Core | MTB Body Protection | Raceface
					

If you're going to send it, protecting your body in case things go sideways is a must. The Flank Core under your jersey helps protect your spine and shoulders with certified D3O™ foam and custom foam chest piece to lessen the impact of a major bail.




					www.raceface.com
				




dann habe ich noch den Scott vanguard gefunden, den es in der Form aber scheinbar nichtmehr gibt








						Vorgestellt!: Scott Vanguard Protektorenjacke - MTB-News.de
					

Schutz und Stauraum gefällig? Die Scott Vanguard Protektorenjacke bietet beides – wir haben die praktische Weste mit Schutzfunktion auf den Trails getestet!




					www.mtb-news.de
				




alpinestars vector tech SS








						Vector Tech Protection Jacket - Short Sleeve
					

Alpinestars has outfitted countless world champions and produces the highest level of performance and protective footwear and apparel for motorcycle, motocross and mountain bike riders. Our legacy of motorcycle racing and its roots in Italian artistry are crafted into every product. Discover and...




					www.alpinestars.com
				




die ersten beiden wirken sehr solide um allumfassend, dagegen wirken die von ixs und poc + race face eher so als hätte man paar protectoren in ein funktionsshirt gesteckt, oder sehe ich das falsch?

werden schulter und brustschutz überbewertet und reicht vllt so ein poc Spine protektor vollkommen aus? hat jemand noch weitere vorschläge?


----------



## Florent29 (12. Mai 2020)

Was du alles brauchst, hängt vom Einsatzgebiet ab. Ich persönlich habe daher zwei verschiedene: Eine schwerere Weste mit Mehrlagenprotektor am Rücken sowie Schulterpads und Brustpolster für den Park oder heftige Shuttletouren und einen leichten ixs Flow (wie ixs Carve, nur ohne Schulter und Brust) für alles andere. Denn klettern wollte ich mit den Dingern da oben nicht - und ich fühle mich auch ein bißchen eingeschränkt mit zu viel Polsterung, um ehrlich zu sein.

In Sachen Schutzwirkung muß man beachten, dass Schulterpolster NICHT vor Schultereckgelenksprengungen schützen, eine der häufigsten Schulterverletzungen, und auch sonst nicht immer wirkungsvoll sind. Man muss schon ein bißchen Glück haben, damit man genau mit dem Protektor auf den Baum o.ä. trifft.

Brustschutz ist ebenfalls umstritten - meiner Erfahrung nach kommen Verletzungen in dem Bereich zwar vor, aber nicht häufig. Ich kombiniere meine schwere Weste iÜ mit einer Protektorenhose, weil man doch wesentlich häufiger irgendwie seitlich landet als direkt auf der Brust.

Über ixs kann ich iÜ nur Positives berichten. Die Weste sitzt tatsächlich eng wie ein Funktionsshirt und ist daher recht angenehm zu tragen. Das X-Matter Zeug hintendrin ist sehr flexibel und leicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HabeDEhre (12. Mai 2020)

PROTECTOR JACKET - EVOC - PROTECTIVE SPORTS PACKS
					

Die EVOC PROTECTOR JACKET ist eine Protektorenjacke mit hohem Tragekomfort, die trotz geringen Eigengewichts maximalen Schutz für Rücken und Schultern...




					www.evocsports.com
				




Hab ich mir mal im Ausverkauf gegönnt. Eher schmal geschnitten
Bin sehr schlank und groß und L passt perfekt. Die Schulterpolster sind super einzustellen und verrutschen nicht.


----------



## BenMZ (12. Mai 2020)

ich könnte dir noch ein paar andere Jacken empfehlen, aber dafür wäre es wirklich gut zu wissen, was du genau erwartest.
Im Park z.B. wechsel ich sogar ab und zu mein Jacken, für die DH Strecken oder wenn ich etwas neues großes versuche bevorzuge ich lange Arme mit integriertem Ellbogenprotektor. Flowiges dann doch eher mit kurzen Armen.
Meine Kombi ist daher POC Spine VPD 2.0 Jacket fürs Grobe und RaceFace Flank Core fürs Flowige.
Probier am Besten mal mehrere an und entscheide in was du dich am Wohlsten fühlst.
POC und Leatt passen mir z.b von den "richtigen" Jacken am bequemsten.


----------



## baconcookie (12. Mai 2020)

ich fahre kein schnelles downhill, da ich ein Enduro Bike habe, also nicht volle kanne in steinfelder und keine riesengaps und drops, kann ich sowieso nicht.
will halt einfach nen vernünftigen Rückenschutz, mit schulter dazu wäre halt optimal.

habe jetzt noch den hier gefunden, ist sogar level 2, bei rücken und schulter und brust kann man optional auch noch einsetzen. kann dazu jemand was sagen?






						O'Neal Europe - BP Protector Sleeve black S
					






					www.oneal.eu


----------



## Florent29 (12. Mai 2020)

baconcookie schrieb:


> habe jetzt noch den hier gefunden, ist sogar level 2, bei rücken und schulter und brust kann man optional auch noch einsetzen. kann dazu jemand was sagen?



Ein Link wäre hilfreich


----------



## baconcookie (12. Mai 2020)

sorry habs eingefügt


----------



## Tobi1991 (12. Mai 2020)

Ich werf mal noch die Alpinestars Sequence in die Runde. Die hab ich momentan hier und warte noch auf die Ankunft der Leatt 3df lite um sie zu vergleichen.

Die Alpinestars müsste sehr gut belüftet sein da der Protektor nur aus Waben besteht. Bei der Leatt sieht das deutlich dichter aus.

https://www.alpinestars.com/products/mx/protection/sequence-protection-jacket-short-sleeve (gibt's auch in Langarmversion)


----------



## baconcookie (12. Mai 2020)

sieht auch top aus, der vergleich wäre mal wirkich interessant.
wie sind deine körpermaße?
bin 190 mit 95kg schlank/athletisch, beim leatt könnte dann die länge wohl knapp werden, weil der rückenschutz nicht sehr lang ausschaut


----------



## Tobi1991 (12. Mai 2020)

Gerade der kurze Rückenschutz stört mich auch beim leatt (optisch ich hatte ihn ja noch nicht an) 
Der Rückenprotektor der Sequence in L fühlt sich nach genau der richtigen Länge an. Leider sitzen die Schulterpolster etwas locker sodass sie sich leicht verschieben. 

Ich wiege ca. 78kg und bin 183cm groß. 

Die Leatt Weste ist schon in Zustellung sollte also heute noch ankommen.


----------



## fone (12. Mai 2020)

Die Race Face Flank Weste ist die leichteste Variante da oben. Taschen in ein Funktionshemd eingenäht, genau. Sitzt sehr eng aber gut.
Bisserl mühsam zum An-und Ausziehen wegen fehlendem Reißverschluss.
Der D3o Rückenprotektor ist leicht und etwas schmal.
Ich hab ihn beim Downhill immer raus genommen und die Schulterprotektoren mit einem ordentlichen, separaten Rückenprotektor ergänzt.
Auf dem Hometrail, wenn gesprungen werden soll, zieh ich die Weste dann nur mit dem dünnen Rückenprotektor an, ohne Schultern.

Jetzt hab ich noch eine Weste mit kurzen Ärmeln von 661 EVO-irgendwas, für den Bikepark im Einsatz. Die ist auch leichter/luftiger als erwartet, hat einen ähnlichen D3o Rückenprotektor wie die Flank aber größer.





						SIXSIXONE Evo Compression Jacket, kurzarm Protektorenjacke - black
					

SIXSIXONE ▶ Höchster Aufprallschutz - D30 Protektoren am Schulter-, Ellenbogen- und Rückenbereich. ▶ Ausführung: black




					www.bike24.de
				




Die 661 hat bei mir gegen die IXS Carve gewonnen. Die Carve ist auch sehr nett, hat einen langen Rückenprotektor* und ist recht schlank geschnitten. Die Carve ist etwas wärmer wegen dichterem Stoff.
*) bei deiner Größe sicher ein Vorteil.

Den D3o Rückenprotektor der 661 werde ich für den Downhill Einsatz durch einen Sastec-Protektor ersetzen. Hab schon was passendes besorgt. Dann passt das auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florent29 (12. Mai 2020)

baconcookie schrieb:


> habe jetzt noch den hier gefunden, ist sogar level 2, bei rücken und schulter und brust kann man optional auch noch einsetzen. kann dazu jemand was sagen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wäre mir zu heftig zum Pedalieren.


----------



## Tobi1991 (12. Mai 2020)

Habe jetzt beide Protektorshirts hier. Was ich nach dem ersten anprobieren sagen kann:

Leatt 3df lite: 
-direkt auf der Haut angenehmerer Stoff
-wirkt hochwertiger und trägt sich sehr gut
-durch die Straps am Brustschutz und die abstehenden Schulterpolster ist hier der Robocop Style deutlich ausgeprägter
-Schulterprotektoren sind etwas kleiner wie bei Alpinestars und sitzen jetzt auch nicht viel sicherer
-Protektoren weicher und elastischer
-Protektoren herausnehmbar
-in L/XL mir zu kurzer Rückenprotektor. In XXL fast so lang wie bei der Alpinestars in L
-175€

Alpinestars Sequence:
-direkt auf der Haut etwas kratziger als die Leatt
-Versteckt sich besser unter dem Jersey. Sieht aufgepumpt aus aber keine so deutliche Kanten wie bei der Leatt
-Protektoren fester
-Protektoren nicht herausnehmbar
-Abnehmbarer Hüftgurt
-120€

erste Tendenz geht eher zur Alpinestars. Günstiger und in meiner sicht nicht wirklich schlechter. Weniger Robocopstyle und durch den abnehmbaren Hüftgut rutscht sie nicht so leicht anch oben.

Vom Gewicht nehmen sich die Jacken nicht viel. Beide um die 1100g.

Nochmal zu meiner Person:
~183cm, 78kg

Alpinestars M: etwas zu kurz, eng anliegend aber noch ok
Alpinestars L: genau richtig

Leatt L/XL: passt aber leider kurzer Rückenprotektor
Leatt XXL: passt. etwas lockerer aber immernoch fest genug, Rückenprotektorlänge ok


----------



## baconcookie (12. Mai 2020)

Super vielen Dank, dann bräuchte ich beim leatt definitiv xxl und selbst da wird er vermutlich zu kurz sein. 
Alpinestars würde ich vermutlich dann auch xl nehmen müssen. 
Was für ein Material ist denn alpinestars? Ist das auch so in die Richtung 3df oder d30?


----------



## Tobi1991 (12. Mai 2020)

kann ich schlecht beschreiben. Es ist definitiv weniger biegsam. Die Waben fühlen sich relativ fest an. Wenn man etwas fester drauf drückt merkt man aber dass die Waben auch nachgeben.  Der Leatt Protektor ist sehr weich aber dafür denke ich auch weniger gut durchlüftet.


----------



## Tobi1991 (12. Mai 2020)

So... Konnte mal wieder nicht bis morgen warten und hab eben mal ein bisschen mit beiden Jacken auf dem Bike rumgeturnt.

Danach hat wieder die Leatt die Nase vorne. Die ist definitiv durch ihre Elastizität in den Protektoren mehr von der Marke anziehen und vergessen. Gerade wenn man tief ins Bike geht merkt man sie fast nirgends. Die Alpinestars merkt man dabei leider ein wenig am Bauch und die großen Schulterpolster Ecken dann bei mir jedes mal am Arm an....so schnell werden die als Vorteil empfundenen größeren Schulterpolster zum Nachteil... Ob das besser wird wenn die Protektoren Körperwärme bekommen wüsste ich gern. Leider kann man das ja kaum testen ohne die Jacke zu verschwitzen...

... Habe ich schonmal gesagt dass ich es hasse mich entscheiden zu müssen? 

Ps:
Leatt L/Xl: ca 47,5cm Rückenorotektor
Leatt XXL: ca 52cm Rückenprotekor


----------



## Ascotjm (13. Mai 2020)

fone schrieb:


> Die Race Face Flank Weste ist die leichteste Variante da oben. Taschen in ein Funktionshemd eingenäht, genau. Sitzt sehr eng aber gut.
> Bisserl mühsam zum An-und Ausziehen wegen fehlendem Reißverschluss.
> Der D3o Rückenprotektor ist leicht und etwas schmal.
> Ich hab ihn beim Downhill immer raus genommen und die Schulterprotektoren mit einem ordentlichen, separaten Rückenprotektor ergänzt.
> ...


Ich fahre auch die 661 Protektorenweste und kann sie nur empfehlen   
Hat beim Sturz letzens mir gut geholfen, dass nichts passiert ist.
Welchen Sas-tec rückenprotekotr passt rein ? Hättest du ein Link ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (13. Mai 2020)

Ascotjm schrieb:


> Ich fahre auch die 661 Protektorenweste und kann sie nur empfehlen
> Hat beim Sturz letzens mir gut geholfen, dass nichts passiert ist.
> Welchen Sas-tec rückenprotekotr passt rein ? Hättest du ein Link ?


Ich hab den gekauft: 








						SaS-TEC CE-viscoelastischer Rückenprotektor SC 1/15 XL SASTEC Länge 500  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie SaS-TEC CE-viscoelastischer Rückenprotektor SC 1/15 XL SASTEC Länge 500 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				



Da muss man unten ein paar cm abschneiden, von der Breite und der Form der oberen "Flügel" passt er.

Jetzt hab ich aber auch noch einen anderen gesehen, der könnte noch besser passen. 
Vielleicht zu kurz? Aber das SaS-Tec ist ja dicker als das 3do Zeug, gleicht sich dann wieder etwas aus.








						Held Sas-Tec Motorrad Rückenprotektor Herren, Damen für Motorradjacke  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Held Sas-Tec Motorrad Rückenprotektor Herren, Damen für Motorradjacke bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				




Das ist die Originalform, glaube ich. Ist schon was her, dass ich ihn gemessen habe.








						Held D3O Motorrad Rückenprotektor für Motorradjacke Herren Textiljacke   | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Held D3O Motorrad Rückenprotektor für Motorradjacke Herren Textiljacke  bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## Ascotjm (13. Mai 2020)

fone schrieb:


> Ich hab den gekauft:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vielen Dank, dass ist eine echt gute Idee, so kann man günstig besseren schutz haben


----------



## baconcookie (13. Mai 2020)

Tobi1991 schrieb:


> So... Konnte mal wieder nicht bis morgen warten und hab eben mal ein bisschen mit beiden Jacken auf dem Bike rumgeturnt.
> 
> Danach hat wieder die Leatt die Nase vorne. Die ist definitiv durch ihre Elastizität in den Protektoren mehr von der Marke anziehen und vergessen. Gerade wenn man tief ins Bike geht merkt man sie fast nirgends. Die Alpinestars merkt man dabei leider ein wenig am Bauch und die großen Schulterpolster Ecken dann bei mir jedes mal am Arm an....so schnell werden die als Vorteil empfundenen größeren Schulterpolster zum Nachteil... Ob das besser wird wenn die Protektoren Körperwärme bekommen wüsste ich gern. Leider kann man das ja kaum testen ohne die Jacke zu verschwitzen...
> 
> ...


Danke für den ausfürlichen Test, ich denke die 52cm vom leatt wären mir auch zu kurz leider und insgesamt wäre XXL vermutlich zu weit. Alpinestars zu unfelxibel wäre natürlich auch blöd, und dass man die polster nicht entnehmen kann ist natürlich auch ein minuspunkt.

661 mit der eben beschriebenen modulationsmöglichkeit gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## fone (13. Mai 2020)

Ascotjm schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, dass ist eine echt gute Idee, so kann man günstig besseren schutz haben


Gerne.
Ich weiß gar nicht, ob das 3do-Zeug weniger schützt aber es ist einfach so viel weicher und dünner als das SaS-Tec-Zeug. Das macht immer einen robusteren Eindruck und ist für mich auch bequem.


----------



## Tobi1991 (13. Mai 2020)

baconcookie schrieb:


> Danke für den ausfürlichen Test, ich denke die 52cm vom leatt wären mir auch zu kurz leider und insgesamt wäre XXL vermutlich zu weit. Alpinestars zu unfelxibel wäre natürlich auch blöd, und dass man die polster nicht entnehmen kann ist natürlich auch ein minuspunkt.
> 
> 661 mit der eben beschriebenen modulationsmöglichkeit gefällt mir sehr gut



Zu weit sollte dir XXL nicht sein. Selbst ich mit meinen 78kg überlege ob ich nicht wegen dem längeren Protektor die XXL behalte. Wirklich locker sitzt die nicht.


----------



## fresh-e (14. Mai 2020)

@fone Wie schätzt du denn den Brust/Rippenschutz von der 661 ein? Hab mich da schon mal gut am Vorbau oder Steinen angehauen und eine Rippenprellung ist halt schon ne recht nervige und langwierige Sache, auf die ich gerne verzichten kann.

Persönlich such ich schon was für den Bikepark. Ohne Ellenbogen und auch keine Hartplastik-Ritterrüstung.


----------



## fone (14. Mai 2020)

fresh-e schrieb:


> @fone Wie schätzt du denn den Brust/Rippenschutz von der 661 ein? Hab mich da schon mal gut am Vorbau oder Steinen angehauen und eine Rippenprellung ist halt schon ne recht nervige und langwierige Sache, auf die ich gerne verzichten kann.
> 
> Persönlich such ich schon was für den Bikepark. Ohne Ellenbogen und auch keine Hartplastik-Ritterrüstung.


Ich würde den Brust/Rippenschutz als nutzlos einstufen, ist ja nur Schaumstoff. Persönlich brauche ich keinen Brustschutz aber da hilft das dünne Zeug wahrscheinlich nichts.

Rippenschutz hab ich nach meinen ersten gebrochenen Rippen ne Zeit lang gesucht. Nix sinnvolles gefunden.
Meine Rippen sind bisher durch einen Einschlag auf die Seite oder seitlich auf den Rücken gebrochen. Beide Male Ritterrüstung angehabt.
ich weiß nicht wie man den seitlichen Bereich der Rippen schützen sollte und die brechen ja auch durch Stauchung.

Wenigstens machen einfache Rippenbrüche keinen Ärger und man muss sich nicht groß um sie kümmern. 
(Hatte den Spaß schon 3 mal.)

Finde ich also nicht so wichtig. Wichtig ist für mich Rücken und Kopf, und eigentlich das Genick aber mit den Braces kann ich mich nicht anfreunden, Knie und Ellenbogen.


----------



## Tobi1991 (15. Mai 2020)

Leute ich brauche mal HIlfe bei der Entscheidungsfindung...

Hier gibt es ja mehrere die mit einer *Leatt 3df airfit lite* fahren. Habe jetzt die Kurzarm Version der Weste in "l/XL" und in XXL hier liegen und kann mich absolut nicht entscheiden. Die Protektoren wurden wohl nochmal verlängert. Jedenfalls sind die Maße etwas größer als im Manual beschrieben. L/XL hat ca. 48cm und XXL ca.52cm Länge.

Zu meiner Person: ~182cm 78-80kg Oberkörperumfang ~102cm
Bei den Oberkörpermaßen liege ich genau bei L/XL in der Leatt Tabelle. Die Größe kratzt knapp an der Empfehlung zur XXL (184-196cm).

Die L/XL sitzt super. Rückenprotektor endet genau über dem Hosenbund. Schulterprotektoren sitzen etwas Locker halten aber halbwegs die Stellung. Die seitlichen Pads rutschen wohl zu weit nach oben. Jedenfalls sind die nur ganz knapp noch über dem Beckenknochen.

XXL: sitzt auch noch gut. etwas lockerer. Rückenprotektor geht noch etwas über den Hosenbund hinaus und ist auch oben breiter. Die Schulterprotektoren sitzen etwas locker und ich habe Bedenken, dass die sich beim Crash verschieben könnten. Die seitlichen Pads sitzen genau auf dem Beckenknochen.

Jetzt mal meine Frage:
Wer fährt die Weste (ob lite oder die normale und
langarm oder kurzarm ist glaube ich egal) und welche Größe/ Gewicht/Statur habt ihr? Ich hatte gestern beide bestimmt 10 mal an und bin immernoch nicht weiter in meiner Entscheidung...


----------



## baconcookie (18. Mai 2020)

habe jetzt nochmal gut überlegt, und da ich nicht so ganz sicher war mit den zusätzlichen schulter protekoren, habe ich mich nun erst einmal für Rücken only entschieden. Bestellt wurde jetzt eine POC spine vdp 2.0 vest


----------



## baconcookie (19. Mai 2020)

Teil kam heute, L ist mega zu groß, müsste wenn L slim testen. Bin zwar schwer, aber doch schmal.
Das Rückenteil macht einen sehr soliden Eindruck, aber ist auch extrem dick, zwar flexibel aber träge und nicht weich. Weiß nicht ob ich sowas will da es doch sperrig am Rücken sitzt. 
Sind die 3df von leatt eher sehr flexibel? Sonst das vdp air von poc? Das ist ja vom Schutz eine klasse unter dem vdp 2.0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenMZ (19. Mai 2020)

Hast du auch den beckengurt angelegt und es war noch zu gross? 
Die Rückenplatte ist am Anfang recht hart, das gibt sich aber nach ca 10minuten tragen. Ich glaube der Protektor muss erstmal auf Temperatur kommen.


----------



## baconcookie (19. Mai 2020)

Jo ist immer noch überall zu weit weit leider


----------



## Sebi186 (20. Mai 2020)

Hallo Leute 
ich hab mal fleißig mit gelesen du hast zwar schon was bestellt aber ich habe noch diese gefunden.

IXS Hammer Evo Protektorenjacke

ich finde die Jacke auf den ersten Blick ganz gut da die Schulter hier etwas besser geschützt aussieht als nur mit einem Pad. 
Brust Oberarm und Rücken sind auch mit geschützt und ich selbst finde das man bei dieser wahrscheinlich nicht so schwitzt wie wenn man eine ganze Jacke die einem Mash Stoff hat ....

vielleicht bestellst du ja nochmal ... ansonsten viel Spaß


----------



## LukE85 (21. Mai 2020)

Hallo Leute, ich schliesse mich mal hier an. 

Habe Fragen aber auch Vorschläge.

Momentan habe ich eine Bliss ARG Comp LD Top Protektorenjacke. Das ist aus meiner Sicht eine gute Jacke fürs Enduro. 

https://blisscamp.com/produkte/alle-produkte/1/arg-comp-ld-top

Nachteile: 
1)Basisschutz schützt vor schweren Verletzungen aber nicht vor Schmerzen.
2)Trikotmaterial potenziert Schweissgeruch ins unermessliche
3) Verarbeitungsqualität ist so lala, es bilden sich feine Risse und die Jacke leiert etwas aus.
4) Nicht ganz billig mit >200 €
Vorteile:
1) Baut kaum auf, unterm Trikot kaum sichtbar
2) langer Rückenprotektor + Steissbeinschutz
3) leicht, super Bewegungsfreiheit
4) leicht anzuziehen durch Frontzipper

Ich benötigte dennoch ein Upgrade und finde diese Jacke hier sieht top aus: 

https://www.racergloves.com/de/schu...hrrad_racer_ruckenprotektor_motion_top_2.html

Wurde hier aber noch nie debattiert.
Mir gefällt die offene bzw. offen aussehende Bauweise des RP, lang genug scheint er auch zu sein, Ärmel mit Ellenbogen pads abzippbar also flexibel einsetzbar. Scheint nicht so dick aufzutragen. Preis geht klar. Was meint ihr ?
Stoff sieht etwas dick aus, sas macht mir noch sorgen, suche dringend etwas luftiges zum pedalieren.

Hat den vielleicht schon jemand ?


----------



## baconcookie (21. Mai 2020)

Für mich käme nur die Version ohne Ärmel in Frage. Aber sieht gut aus, die Features mit den kleinteile Taschen gefallen mir. 
Poc in L Slim ist untwergs, mal sehen wie bzw ob die passt


----------



## baconcookie (27. Mai 2020)

die POC ist nun gestern angekommen, passform ist fast perfekt, sogar ohne den gurt. Mit gurt rutscht das Rückenteil eher noch nach oben.
Habe jetzt zum vergleich aber doch mal das Leatt 3df Rückending bestellt, der poc panzer ist irgendwie sehr hart und macht so ne glöckner von notre dam optik. Oder wird das vdp zeug weich bei wärme?


----------



## LukE85 (28. Mai 2020)

Ich habe gestern den Leatt 3df airfit lite anprobiert. Super Teil, sehr bequem, trägt nicht besonders dock auf, hochwertig verarbeitet und luftig durch das mesh Gewebe. Mich hat an den Leatt Teilen immer der relativ kurze Rückenpanzer gestört, da ich aber nun nur noch mit Hipbag unterwegs bin stört mich das nicht mehr. Wenn ich irgendwo im Laden noch einen finde würde ich gerne noch den Alpinestars Paragon lite und vector tech testen. Der Leatt ist bisher aber mein Favorit, da passt sehr viel. Was mir da noch gut gefällt, ist dass es einen Gurt im Brustbereich gibt mit dem man die Panzer perfekt platzieren kann und diese dann nicht verrutschen. Auch gefällt mir am Leatt dass der Rückenpanzer Perforiert ist und zudem zwischen Panzer und dem Stoff zwei ca. 3mm dünne und 4cm Breite Vertikalstreifen aus einem 3D Material angebracht sind. dadurch wird nochmal für mehr belüftung gesorgt.

Es ist eine Schande, dass kein Magazin, kein Youtuber, Shop oder der Hersteller selbst auf diese Features eingeht und mal alle Details genannt und unter die Lupe genommen werden.


----------



## baconcookie (28. Mai 2020)

der LEATT ist jetzt auch da, passt in XXL auch sehr gut, habe das gefühl durch den asymetrischen reisverschluss sogar etwas besser als der POC, bin nur unsicher ob der panzer am rücken bei einem sturz nicht doch verrutscht, da er nicht zusätzlich wie der poc mit einem hüftgurt gesichert wird.
Jetzt heißt es, entscheiden


----------



## LukE85 (28. Mai 2020)

baconcookie schrieb:


> der LEATT ist jetzt auch da, passt in XXL auch sehr gut, habe das gefühl durch den asymetrischen reisverschluss sogar etwas besser als der POC, bin nur unsicher ob der panzer am rücken bei einem sturz nicht doch verrutscht, da er nicht zusätzlich wie der poc mit einem hüftgurt gesichert wird.
> Jetzt heißt es, entscheiden


Du hast doch beim Leatt einen Gurt auf Rippenhöhe !
Kommt aber alles natürlich auf den Körperbau an. Wie schätzt du denn das material zwischen den beiden ein ? Welcher ist luftiger ? besser verarbeitet ? Gefühl auf der Haut ? Lass dir nicht alles aus der Nsse ziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baconcookie (28. Mai 2020)

ich habe nur den Rückenprotektor im LEATT, du meinst vermutlich den wo vorne noch der Brustschutz ist, der hat auch nen gurt.
Das Material vom LEATT fühlt sich etwas besser an, würde auch sagen luftiger, ist auch viel stretchiger, aber auch dünner als beim POC. Sind aber beide top verarbeitet


----------



## LukE85 (28. Mai 2020)

Achso, du hast dann nur die Weste. Genau, meinte das shirt mit dem Brustpanzer und Schulterpads. Das stimmt, das Material ist dünn aber schien mit dennoch sehr hochwertig. 

Jetzt brauche ich nur noch infos zum Paragon oder Vector. Ist echt hart die Teile irgendwo in nem Laden zu finden. 
ÜBRIGENS:
Beim Rose in Bocholt stand gestern sogar dass Protektorenjacken / Westen etc. nicht mehr zurückgegeben werden dürfen aufgrund eines neuen Gesetzes zur PSA. Demnach muss das 100% intakt sein und der Händler haftet oder so. Daher kann man die bei denen auch nicht mehr zur Auswahl bestellen.


----------



## baconcookie (28. Mai 2020)

nochmal geschaut, im LEATT ist leider nicht das weiche material drin wie in den AIRFIT lite vests und body tees, d.h. es passt sich nicht so gut an den Körper an. Somit werde ich wohl den POC behalten. Hatte jetzt beide mal 30min an, der POC wird durch die Körperwärme weich und passt sich dann perfekt dem Körper an, bei Anstrengung und draußen vermutlich noch besser, da es hier ja noch wärmer wird jenachdem.


----------



## phaenomenon (28. Mai 2020)

Also hast du dich jetzt endgültig für die *POC spine vdp 2.0 vest* entschieden, trotz anfänglicher Skepsis wegen hartem Protektor mit Glöckner-von-Notre-Dame-Optik ? was hat dich diese Weste gekostet?


----------



## baconcookie (28. Mai 2020)

die skepsis verging nach dem 30 minütigem tragen, wodurch sich der panzer angeschmiegt hat. würde den jetzt nicht zur tour tragen wollen, dafür habe ich aber auch einen rucksack mit leichtem protektor, ist ja schon für park oder flowtrails gedacht.
Habe jetzt 149€ gezahlt


----------



## LukE85 (28. Mai 2020)

baconcookie schrieb:


> nochmal geschaut, im LEATT ist leider nicht das weiche material drin wie in den AIRFIT lite vests und body tees, d.h. es passt sich nicht so gut an den Körper an. Somit werde ich wohl den POC behalten. Hatte jetzt beide mal 30min an, der POC wird durch die Körperwärme weich und passt sich dann perfekt dem Körper an, bei Anstrengung und draußen vermutlich noch besser, da es hier ja noch wärmer wird jenachdem.


Achso, verstehe, mir geht es ja tatsächlich um die Airfit lite tees und jackets. da ist ein sehr weiches Material drin, ich habe keinerlei Bewegungseinschränkung wahrgenommen. Eine Stufe leichter ist noch das neue airflex stealth aber das habe ich noch nirgends als Hardware angetroffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JaSon78 (15. Dezember 2020)

fone schrieb:


> Gerne.
> Ich weiß gar nicht, ob das 3do-Zeug weniger schützt aber es ist einfach so viel weicher und dünner als das SaS-Tec-Zeug. Das macht immer einen robusteren Eindruck und ist für mich auch bequem.


Bin gerade über den Beitrag gestolpert.
Habe mal verstanden, dass das Sas tec bei entsprechender Pflege bis zu 10 Jahre hält und D30 nur 2-3 Jahre.


----------

